# 100% hatch rate



## kanalomele (Jul 20, 2012)

This year my RT girl laid two clutches, the first being 5 eggs the second 4. Today the last of the first clutch hatched successfully! I am thrilled with this as I have never had a clutch with a 100% hatch rate. Everybody looks great with no extra scutes or anything!! Now we wait another 4+ weeks to see the second clutch results...


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 20, 2012)

Well done fabulous result!!!


----------



## bigred (Jul 20, 2012)

Keep doing what your doing


----------



## CactusVinnie (Jul 20, 2012)

Cute! 
What incubation conditions did you have?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jul 20, 2012)

Awosme! Good job!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 21, 2012)

I love getting 100% hatch rates!!  My record is 39/39 in a Sulcata clutch.


----------



## coreyc (Jul 21, 2012)

That's great news congrat's


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats =) 
Very nice baby !!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats, but sorry about the no extra scutes, they make such beautifully special tortoises.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 21, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow. Good job!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 21, 2012)

I forgot to ask, did you change the way you did anything this year?


----------



## kanalomele (Jul 21, 2012)

I found a better spot for the incubator this year. In my closet! But I discoverd that the ambient temp stayed quite stable in there, so maintaining the incubation temp was much easier. Other than that, I didn't change a thing. I use a basic hovabator, keep a small container of water in there and temp at an 86-89 degree, with an alarm set to go off if it gets too warm. Basic stuff, but hey... If it works this well then why question it! Thanks all for the congratulations, I'm pretty excited about it. 5 more cb babies, that means 5 less that are taken from the wild!


----------



## CactusVinnie (Jul 21, 2012)

Too warm would be more than 40*C... You can go relaxed by 33-34 with peaks to 35-36 for 4-6 hours, and no heating by night (10 hours); it usually goes down to 25-28 by the morning. I use to lift the DIY incubator lid 1-2 days a week, just a little, to stop the maxima to 32-33, and shorten the heating hours to 10- just for a kind of natural variation.
That is for my Ibera, and until now, 68-72 days to hatch, perfect, not even extra scutes... I got up to 37*C for 3-4 hours a few times, but in natural nests, even here in Romania, one of their northern limit, it jumps the 40*C horror barrier. I don't have the guts to do that in artificial incubators, but Germans seem to let it happen for a few times. With success.

You will have more likely males only .


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Blastoise (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome! Can you tell me more about how you keep your RT's? Indoors or outdoors? How many males/females? How long did you have them before they bred successfully? I guess can you just tell me everything about your setup, haha, because I'm trying to get a breeding colony going in the next couple years.


----------



## ssydney (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful


----------

